# Extra Hard Base question



## SiberianSF (Mar 3, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with it? I just got a box full, seemed like a good idea at a time 

I actually thought that if it is extra hard, it could take more oils in?

Also, anyone ever tried to mix two bases together? Like mix goats milk with extra hard?

Thank you guys!

Oh, and I am brand spanking new here. My name is Katya


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 3, 2009)

I have never even heard of the extra hard so I can not help there.

I do howevere mix bases all the time.  Clear, white, shea, cocoa butter, gaot's milk, etc...


----------



## SiberianSF (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Tabitha 

This is the base:

http://www.wisterialane.com/exhalioldfam1.html


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 3, 2009)

The ingredients look simple enough. Is it too hard? Do you like it?


----------



## SiberianSF (Mar 4, 2009)

It is rock hard! It really does feel like those french milled soaps. 

I have not played with it yet, but I am already thinking up the ways I am going to


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well I've tried the french milled and no you cannot wrap those in just paper! LOL They just look like cp soap but you will still need to wrap them up in saran wrap or whatever you use. I didn't like how it lathered either.


----------



## naomiheck (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Katya,

This looks like SFIC's base that is advertised as low sweat and "like cold process".  They claim you can wrap it in paper, but I haven't tried it.

If it _is _SFIC low sweat (you can ask your supplier and they'll usually tell you yes or no), it's kind of brittle and starts solidifying more quickly when melted compared to regular MP bases, IMO.  But the lather can't be beat, so I tolerate the fact that it's more difficult to work with.  It makes a great shampoo bar and shaving soap without adding much (except clay for shaving).  It's more expensive than other bases I've tried, but it's worth it.

I used to mix bases together, but got tired of having to have on hand several different bases.  So now I just add powdered goat milk or colloidal oatmeal.  Or titanium dioxide if I want opaque white.  I do have extra clear base for soaps that need to be crystal clear (like fish-in-a-bag).

I wouldn't add more than 1 Tbsp of total oils per pound base.  It really doesn't need it, and it would be a shame to reduce the lathering ability of this great base.

Naomi


----------



## SiberianSF (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Naomi,
Yes, this is an SFIC base 

But I bought low sweat like cold process base from bambleberry before, and this is totally different. This extra hard base is literally rock solid.  It feels like those french milled soaps. The "like cold process" base is still pretty soft, this extra hard one crumbles at the knife.

So, I have had some negative experience with it so far. It seems impossible to do layers with. Layers just fall apart. I imagine this would be an excellent base just to fill the mold with, and can make a very good bath bar, because it takes additives very nicely, but I wasted a week trying to figure out why all of the sudden my layers started to just fall off


----------



## carillon (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anyone know where Wisteria Lane is located?  I didn't see anything on their website to indicate where they are.


----------



## SiberianSF (Mar 24, 2009)

carillon said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where Wisteria Lane is located?  I didn't see anything on their website to indicate where they are.



They are in the San Francisco Bay Area


----------



## llineb (Jun 22, 2009)

SiberianSF said:
			
		

> Hi Naomi,
> Yes, this is an SFIC base
> 
> But I bought low sweat like cold process base from bambleberry before, and this is totally different. This extra hard base is literally rock solid.  It feels like those french milled soaps. The "like cold process" base is still pretty soft, this extra hard one crumbles at the knife.
> ...



how did you finally end up liking this base.  this is the one i use and after trail and error i love it.  it lathers so nicely and doesn't bead up if left in the soap dish.  i have to mix it when layering.  i add a little of a goats milk or glycerin base.  i also noticed it does not like to be reheated and cools fast.  i still love it though!
lara


----------

